# TV Plasma Samsung - Duda con diodo



## aizquierdo (May 20, 2013)

Hola, buenas tardes.

Quería haceros una consulta con respecto a un diodo con el que me he encontrado en la placa de un televisor de plasma Samsung PS-50C96HD. Suelo leer y consultar antes por el foro, pero me he visto obligado a registrarme para poder hacerlo. Un placer, por cierto.

Primero comentaros que no entiendo mucho de electrónica, sólo un poco soldar y desoldar componentes, medirlos con tester y sustituirlos, como mucho.

Hace como una semana que me quedé con este plasma porque lo iban a tirar, puesto que la placa de alimentación estaba fundida y a la persona que me la dió, le cobraban unos 200€ por sustituirla y no podía hacer frente a ese gasto. La cuestión es que la he abierto y he visto que tiene 4 condensadores tocados, un impreso también frito y un diodo chamuscado también.

La duda viene cuando quiero identificar el diodo (que, aparte de negro, a pesar de ser naranja, me da continuidad sin resistencia en ambos sentidos). Según el símbolo de la placa, es un diodo zener, como podéis ver en la imagen:







Aunque he visto que hay un par de ellos iguales justo por encima y apenas puedo apreciar la diferencia. Según el símbolo de la placa también, indica que es un diodo rectificador, con lo que ya me asalta la duda.

Cuando digo símbolo zener o rectificador, es según esta imagen. Supongo que a vosotros no os hará falta verla para conocer la simbología 






Ahora lo que intento es comprar este diodo pero no tengo ni la más remota idea de qué comprar exactamente! Ni idea de voltaje ni watios... sólo medidas físicas. Y os pregunto porque la tienda de componentes más cercana la tengo a más de 100kms y me resulta escandaloso desplazarme para algo que no creo cueste más de 5 céntimos y me gustaría comprarla online.

Alguno de vosotros podría echarme un cable con la identificación de este diodo, por favor?

Espero que sí! Un saludo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2013)

es un diodo zener ,con una lupa mira si le podes ver el numero ,depende del numero te digo de que valor es el zener,no es un diodo rectificador

PD:
  si lo podes ver ,podes decirme bien cual es el numero de pieza que figura en la placa (no se nota porque tiene la marca roja del circulo,tapando el numero)que tengo el diagrama del tv ese,
mejor si lo sacas por el numero,de paso vas aprendiendo a saber los valores de los diodos zener,luego te indico como


----------



## aizquierdo (May 20, 2013)

Hola, el-rey-julien. Muchas gracias.

Me resulta casi imposible verlo, es muy pequeño (2.27 x 1.18 x 0.4 mm) y está bastante quemado.

Lo he intentado ver con dos lupas superpuestas y parece poner un 8 pero, como te digo, no estoy muy seguro.

Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta tan rápida.

Por cierto, el diodo es de este tipo:


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2013)

¿si,pero cual es el numero que tapa el circulo rojo ,alcanzo a leer zv ?
esta en la serigrafia en la placa



mira creo que es este fijate si esta conectado igual que en el esquema y si el ic del esquema tiene el mismo numero que el ic de la placa


----------



## aizquierdo (May 20, 2013)

Aaaah, ok. Perdona.

El número que aparece en la serigrafía de la placa es ZDB803. Intenté buscar el diagrama de esta placa pero no di con ella... Te dejo el modelo exacto por si tienes la suerte de encontrarla: PS50C96HDX/XEC.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> de paso vas aprendiendo a saber los valores de los diodos zener,luego te indico como



No sabes lo que te lo agradecería!



El IC es el que aparece en la fotografía (ICB801S). Ese fue el primer diagrama que me encontré en la red y parece no corresponder con esta placa.

Este cátodo de el diodo está conectado al pin 5 del integrado "VIPER22A".

Mientras me pongo a buscar de nuevo el diagrama.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2013)

yo tengo el diagrama del modelo samsung ps42-50c96hdx  que parece ser el mismo chasis,no puedo pasarte el diagrama porque es grande pesa 12 mb,pero te paso un sitio donde lo puedes descargar
http://elektrotanya.com/samsung_ps42-50c96hdx_ch_f30a_sm.rar/download.html


aqui¡¡¡¡¡ lo encontré al manual de servicio ¡¡¡¡
http://es.scribd.com/doc/45920379/PS42-50C96HDX-XEC


----------



## aizquierdo (May 20, 2013)

Lo estoy mirando y la placa es muy parecida pero no es igual :S

Voy a seguir buscando, a ver si tengo suerte y te comento.

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2013)

aqui¡¡¡¡¡ lo encontré al manual de servicio ¡¡¡¡
el que tengo yo es parecido pero no igual pero este me parece que si es el correcto
para estar mas seguro podes decirme cual es el chasis del tuyo ,si es el F30A (vercion europea) es este el esquema
http://es.scribd.com/doc/45920379/PS42-50C96HDX-XEC


----------



## Cyrax (May 20, 2013)

aizquierdo dijo:


> Lo estoy mirando y la placa es muy parecida pero no es igual :S
> 
> Voy a seguir buscando, a ver si tengo suerte y te comento.
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda.


 
Compañero ese Diodo Zener es de 28V a 30V es el MTZJ30 Tolerancia de 2.5%


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2013)

si es lo pensaba,pero para estar seguro (me guié por el ic viper22) mejor mirar en el esquema del tv


----------



## aizquierdo (May 20, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui¡¡¡¡¡ lo encontré al manual de servicio ¡¡¡¡
> el que tengo yo es parecido pero no igual pero este me parece que si es el correcto
> para estar mas seguro podes decirme cual es el chasis del tuyo ,si es el F30A (vercion europea) es este el esquema
> http://es.scribd.com/doc/45920379/PS42-50C96HDX-XEC



Me temo que es el mismo... 

En la placa indica que el chasis es un:

DYP-50W2 (Rev 1.0)
CODE: BN44-00160A

No entiendo que sea el mismo televisor a simple vista y exacto al que tengo, pero que sólo cambie la placa de alimentación... 



Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero ese Diodo Zener es de 28V a 30V es el MTZJ30 Tolerancia de 2.5%



Sí?? Qué eficacia  Muchas gracias!

Una cosa. Veo que es un DO-34 y yo tengo por aquí algunos DO-35 de 33V 0.5w, y de color negro en vez de naranja. ¿Creéis que puede servirme igual?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2013)

si el diodo es de 30 volt 1 wat


----------



## Cyrax (May 20, 2013)

Sí?? Qué eficacia  Muchas gracias!

Una cosa. Veo que es un DO-34 y yo tengo por aquí algunos DO-35 de 33V 0.5w, y de color negro en vez de naranja. ¿Creéis que puede servirme igual?[/QUOTE]

Compañero para ese TV debes usar uno de 28V no de 33V a ½w, no te sirve debe ser exacto y es el de 28V a 1W MTZJ30


----------



## aizquierdo (May 20, 2013)

Aaaah, ok! Perfecto. Lo buscaré por la red y ya os diré si el televisor ha resucitado o no 

Oye, os agradezco a los dos mucho vuestra ayuda.

Ya os contaré! Gracias de nuevo.

Un saludo!


----------



## aizquierdo (May 22, 2013)

Hola de nuevo!

Por fin cambié el diodo zener, los electrolitos hinchados y quemados, y el Viper22A. Una vez puse de nuevo la placa en funcionamiento, ésta no daba ninguna señal de vida. He vuelto a revisar los componentes de alrededor y he visto que el fusible T2A 250V está fundido, con lo que he hecho un puente de forma temporal hasta que me llegue el repuesto y he probado de nuevo la placa.






Por fin parece que reacciona, pero sólo llega a encender y a apagar reiniciándose. Conecto la corriente y suenan los relés al encender, parpadeando la luz de standby y vuelven a sonar los relés apagándose. Esto sucede contínuamente y no llega a estabilizarse.

Sinceramente, no sé qué más probar llegados a este punto...

Se os ocurre algo?

Buenos días, un saludo!


----------



## aizquierdo (May 27, 2013)

Buenas tardes de nuevo!

Al final me decidí a comprar una placa nueva ya que no sabía por dónde seguir...

Hoy me ha llegado después de 6 días y la he probado. Resulta que los síntomas son los mismos. Pincho la placa y todas sus conexiones y el televisor se reinicia, lo que quiere decir que la placa averiada está también arreglada  Al menos una buena noticia.

...me estoy volviendo loco. No entiendo por qué tampoco funciona la placa nueva y, si sigo el manual que me pasó *el-rey-julien* de Troubleshooting, me indica que la avería sigue estando en la placa.

La placa que compré fue esta en esta página web (150€ con gastos e IVA):

http://store.reparacionlcd.com/supplies/BN44-00162A

Me dijeron que era totalmente compatible.

Podríais echarme un cable con esto, por favor?


----------



## ESKALENO (May 27, 2013)

aizquierdo dijo:


> Buenas tardes de nuevo!
> 
> Al final me decidí a comprar una placa nueva ya que no sabía por dónde seguir...
> 
> ...



Esto suele pasar.. puede que en la placa principal tengas algún electrolítico mal (con suerte), o algún otro componente y sea la causa de que se queme la fuente o entre en protección.

No sé si esa tele es de las que tienes que resetear con el ordenador de servicio para que vuelva a funcionar después de una avería ¿?


----------



## aizquierdo (May 28, 2013)

Ni idea, ESKALENO. Por lo que llevo leído, en ningún sitio mencionan el reseteo mediante ordenador de servicio.

Respecto a la placa principal, no veo ningún componente tocado. Es más, creo que no lleva ningún electrolítico. Es ésta pero con la Pcb Rev AA5

http://www.ebay.es/itm/271206931544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Sigo haciendo pruebas... Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## aizquierdo (Jun 10, 2013)

Releyendo a ESKALENO cuando decía "placa principal", en vez de mirar de nuevo la "logic main" he repasado la "main board" mirando componente por componente a través de las imágenes de Google y comparando con la mía y el esquema.

Resulta que faltaba un cristal de cuarzo que parece haber sido arrancado deliberadamente, ya que la zona estaba completamente limpia al igual que el corte de la pista.

Total, he comprado otra de segunda mano en UK y funciona de maravilla. No sólo con la SMPS nueva sino con la que reparé. Así que ya tengo tele de plasma! Espero que a alguien le pueda servir con su plasma Samsung averiado.

Ahora toca vender la fuente de alimentación por Ebay y disfrutar de esta pedazo de pantalla 

Gracias a todos. Un saludo.


----------

